# BoSe vs Selenium-E gel



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Has anyone used both of these? Do they work the same (other than one being injectable and one oral)? I know BoSe is a prescription, but I can buy the gel OTC. 
I'm also trying to find out if SC is selenium deficient, but I can't figure out where to look. An earlier thread said to check a map on fiascofarm, but their site no longer has the map - or at least I can't find it.


----------



## sgian (May 26, 2008)

http://tin.er.usgs.gov/geochem/doc/averages/se/usa.html


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks sgian. Ok, I checked this link. My county is .15ppm. Can someone help me interpret this number. What should it be?


----------



## sgian (May 26, 2008)

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/seleniumdeficiency.html
minimum is .2, and toxic level is 3 ppm. So it looks like you need some sort of supplement, whether it be a mineral block, Bo-Se, or whatever. Others here would know the advantages of each supplement better than me.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

There is no VS with these two. We know bo-se given at 1cc per 40 pounds will raise the blood level for prebreeding improvement of eggs and semen in bucks. Prekidding it will help with weak kids, but will not cure E defficency or real white muscle disease in the kids at that dosage. Nobody that I know of who is using the gel has tested the blood to know if more oral selenium, which should already be in the grain mix and mineral mix you are using, works better or works at all in raising that blood level.

Your soo much better off mirroring your mangagement after someone in your local area with livestock you admire, watch and learn and find out what problems they are having and not dealing with, that you can then learn and improve...even maybe give back as new better information from them.

What selenium is in your soil is a moot point unless you are growing your own hay and grain, or at least 80% of their diet is coming from the soil in your farm. Vicki


----------



## hoofinitnorth (Oct 18, 2006)

I have used both products. I prefer the Bo-Se but I can't tell you which is more effective because I did not use the gel long-term and I did not do any testing thereafter.

I am going to ask again in this thread since no one answered the last time I asked:

Where are you getting your blood work done for selenium levels, what have you found is a good level for your stock (or your area), and what do they call the tests you order? I contacted WADDL to ask about this but haven't received an answer from them either. I need to make a follow-up call.


----------



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

hoofinitnorth, it looks like your answer is still not being answered! Perhaps it was answered in PM or in another thread?


----------



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

My question is: How often should the selenium - E Gel be given?


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

SWEET!! its .5 in my area and I buy my hay local...hehe something is going right...knocking hard on wood


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Or you could be like me here on the coastal plain of Texas with no other major dairy goat folks within a couple of hundred miles.

To answer the OP's question.... You need the BoSe injectable, or you'll have to dose them with the gel over and over and over.


----------



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

I'd rather dose them over and over again - how often?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I don't know. Don't have the label here. Don't know the condition of your goats.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Adding these thoughts:

With the gel, you don't know if they are metabolizing it, and you won't know it *didn't* work until you lose kids.

Get the BoSe and learn to inject.:thumb:


----------



## Briza (Aug 11, 2009)

The point in injecting selenium is not to do with what is in your soil or the food you feed.
It has been shown that even if your animals are eating enough by some analysis in a laboratory finding they may not be putting it where it needs to go which is why the oral dosage is only good for newborns. The complex digestion of a ruminant means everything has to be just right in all the different stomachs for assimilation of nutrients. If it lands in a disrupted rumen- how ever slightly disrupted it may be passed on without the animal benefiting. This is why bypassing digestion works in supplementing certain things we know goats need to stay functional.

There is no good mineral assay by blood. It is too variable. What is going through the blood when you take a sample is not what is going through there 10 mins later. You will need to do as Vicki said and work within the guidelines of someone who is successful in your area or like we did when we were the only goats here- start a notebook- write down every thing you notice and what you do about it and compare results over time.


----------



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

Alice, I know how to inject..

Briza... thank you.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Aaah. That's good. I figured you were a needle shy newbie.

That's what I get for assuming!!

Well, then, Briza's answer is better. :bouncy:


----------



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

Briza said:


> It has been shown that even if your animals are eating enough by some analysis in a laboratory finding they may not be putting it where it needs to go which is why the oral dosage is only good for newborns.


How much do you give to newborns? I have Selenium - E Gel by Uckele


----------



## Briza (Aug 11, 2009)

A pea sized gob on your finger wiped into the mouth.
It works with newborns due to the permeable lining of the stomach for the first few hrs.


----------



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks Briza


----------

